# Brand new Pro Angler 12 ???



## Mmi76 (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys,

I recently purchased a brand new Pro Angler 12. Went to dealer store for pick up and got it home but noticed that there is blade cutting mark (see below link for photo) on the Kakay. Contacted the dealer and escalated the issue but the guy excused to do anything and said it is normal with Hobie kayaks as it is transported from State to AU and this things happen during transportation. Do you think one should accept this sort shifty excuse or Hobie is doggy and sales it's scraps here down under?










Cheers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

That doesn't sound like normal hobie dealer behaviour
Which dealer was it?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Have to say that is completely at odds with the customer support I've experienced with Hobie. I can't fault the service I've received in Brisbane.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

For goodness sake it's a fishing kayak.

Get a grip.


----------



## Mmi76 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for comments!

I contacted the dealer again and he sent me an email that he can swap the kayak. We organized the date and time to get a new one, However, I drove 80km oneway to take the kayak to his store ..........Holy moly!!! He spontaneously excused to swap the kayak and then left me two nasty options.
A: pay him $300 extra and get new kayak as Hobie asked him not to swap for new one(because I bought the kayak when they were doing especial discount of $300 on PA 12/14)...

B: He can repair the kayak and scuff will be fixed.

I agreed with option B as I believed that would resolve this issue. But Nah... he messed it up and I could see big repaire mark around the scuffed area. I didn't accepted and then after having a blue for while he said that the visibility of repair mark will go off when the plastic will cool down...... I accepted it on the condition that if it doesn't I will get back to you. But NA... the mark is still visible after a week.

Can't believe what a doggy dealer he is!!!!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

The Hobie dealers to a man are extraordinarily supportive of their product. It's not a freaking Rolls Royce, it's a fishing kayak. Certainly once you get around to using it this "issue" will quickly be irrelevant. No actually, it already is.

I repeat, get a grip.


----------



## Grug (Mar 13, 2014)

Went from an issue with a scratch to a bad repair in one day.
If the repair that was done over a week ago was the issue then that would be what you would be complaining about in the first post.


----------



## ozfactory (Oct 10, 2011)

Mate clearly you are just trying to cause trouble here. I've seen this post from you cut and pasted across 3 different forums now. Are you just using the forums to get your way by threatening the dealer? Sounds like the dealer has tried to sort this out.

As others have pointed out you will get much worse scratches than that in general use.

If you are not happy you have rights. But go through the appropriate channels rather than doing it like this.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Grug said:


> Went from an issue with a scratch to a bad repair in one day.
> If the repair that was done over a week ago was the issue then that would be what you would be complaining about in the first post.


Yes there is something very 'doggy' in this thread but it doesn't appear to be Hobie's customer service.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Might be time to drag out Mr Trolololololol for a special performance of that internet hit he had before his unfortunatel demise :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

TROLL


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Hopefully you get blood stains on it as well!


----------

